# Christmas Goose



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

My family has never had the traditional Christmas goose dinner. In fact I've only attempted cooking goose a few times. This year I decided to take advantage of this year's goose hunting success and attempt preparing a Traditional Christmas goose feast. It was absolutely delicious. In fact the goose was better than the Elk roast I made just in case no one liked the goose.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

tigerpincer said:


> My family has never had the traditional Christmas goose dinner. In fact I've only attempted cooking goose a few times. This year I decided to take advantage of this year's goose hunting success and attempt preparing a Traditional Christmas goose feast. It was absolutely delicious. In fact the goose was better than the Elk roast I made just in case no one liked the goose.


How did you cook it?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Looks great,nice work.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Recipe? Please share! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I did the goose 3 slightly different ways. 1 I plucked a whole bird, smoked it in its own skin then roasted it in the oven, 2 I skinned and smoked a whole bird, then wrapped it in bacon and roasted it at 350 degrees with the other whole bird for 1 1/2 hours. After roasting them I brushed them with their own drippings from the roasting pan. The 3rd I breasted out, smoked, sliced and served cold. I served them with a couple dipping sauces I picked up at Smith's. A roasted Raspberry Chipotle sauce and a Cranberry relish. All were very good but the whole goose in its own skin was the most flavorful and moist. It was actually quite easy as I don't own a smoker so I had Thompsons Smokehouse off of hwy 89 in Ogden do the smoking for me. I've gotta get my own smoker!!!!! I did do a Salt brine for a day and a half on all 3 geese before taking them to the smokehouse to pull as much of the blood out of the meat as possible.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

They're all great but I'll take the one with the skin on it. The skin keeps them from drying out. 

.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've only had goose once and it was one of the worst meals I've ever had. But those pictures make me want to give it another try. Nicely done!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice presentation tigerpincer!

PS I once drank a whole bottle of that wine you have. I didn't feel a thing. Bummer.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bump


----------

